# Wireless printing - Mac OSX10.7



## daniel-c (Sep 7, 2011)

I have an Epson RX590 connected to the USB port of the Asus RT-N56U Wireless Router. Wireless printing from and scanning to a Windows PC works fine but am having difficulties getting it to work with my iMac (OSX10.7). The iMac and OSX is very new to me have been struggling to get this printer connected to this Mac for days. Connecting the usb cable directly to the iMac works but not via the router. How do I set this up? Thanks.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

When it is connected to the Router, and then you open *System Preferences -> Print & Scan* and then click the + button and pick *Add other Printer*, does the printer appear in the Window that opens?
(Check the Default and Windows tabs)


----------



## daniel-c (Sep 7, 2011)

No, I am not able to see the Epson printer. Have had friends familiar with the Mac over to try it as well but to no avail. I have read on other forum posts that "Gunterprint" seems to be able to work but I am totally unfamiliar with this.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

daniel-c said:


> No, I am not able to see the Epson printer. Have had friends familiar with the Mac over to try it as well but to no avail. I have read on other forum posts that "Gunterprint" seems to be able to work but I am totally unfamiliar with this.


Many of these drivers are automatically downloaded by OS X 10.7 now.

Does the iMac connect to the router itself OK?

This router also supports dual band mode. Are both the iMac and the Windows machine using the same band? (2.4GHz or 5GHz)
what version of firmware is installed on the router? (Should show on one of the pages of router configuration page)


----------



## brodgers (Sep 18, 2011)

I have MacBook and HP Wireless printer. The printer is all set but my computer says the printer is offline and I need help knowing what to do to get it online. It has worked before but I had moved it and now get this offline message.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

brodgers said:


> I have MacBook and HP Wireless printer. The printer is all set but my computer says the printer is offline and I need help knowing what to do to get it online. It has worked before but I had moved it and now get this offline message.


Hard to say much without knowing which printer it is and hence what protocol it is using.

Best advice at this point, in *System Preferences -> Print & Scan* remove the printer and than re-add it.


----------



## brodgers (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks....I'm beginning to think that is the best option. It did work so it should work again!!

Brodgers


----------

